# Гемангиома



## 15мари (26 Фев 2012)

Здравствуйте! У меня нашли гемангиому тела позвонка Th3. Ее размер 1/2 позвонка. Скажите, это большой размер? Уже есть опасность перелома?


----------



## Simos (26 Фев 2012)

Снимки представьте


----------



## 15мари (27 Фев 2012)

Выкладываю. Боли есть, но наверно это от протрузий. Нашли случайно опухоль.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (28 Фев 2012)

Само по себе маловероятно что-бы сломалось, при падении,  или резком наклоне головы и верхнегрудного отдела вперед (например при ДТП) вероятность перелома есть.


----------



## 15мари (28 Фев 2012)

Скажите пожалуйста при моих протрузиях и гемангиоме какие процедуры можно делать при болях? Физические нагрузки можно ли делать? Мне предварительно сказали, что надо цементировать позвонок, чтобы не случился неожиданный перелом.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (28 Фев 2012)

15мари написал(а):


> Мне предварительно сказали что надо цементировать позвонок чтобы не случился неожиданный перелом.


Нужно, или нет определяете вы, а не врач. Врач вам предлагал вертебропластику как профилактику возможного перелома. Если вы уверенны что не получите нигде травму можно не делать, если есть сомнения то лучше сделать, решать в любом случае вам...


----------



## 15мари (28 Фев 2012)

Если я правильно поняла, я могу получить перелом только при очень сильном ударе (например при дтп). А не при наклоне, или поднятии тяжести, или прыжке. И скажите пожалуйста еще, это уже большой размер опухоли? По снимкам сколько она мм? Я на приеме у хирурга еще не была. Невропатолог сказала следить за динамикой, и не падать, не делать резких движений.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (28 Фев 2012)

15мари написал(а):


> Нервопатолог сказала следить за динамикой,и не падать,не делать резких движений.


вот исходя из этого и думайте делать, или не делать. Размер большой 1/2 тела позвонка.


----------



## 15мари (28 Фев 2012)

Это опасная операция?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (28 Фев 2012)

15мари написал(а):


> Это опасная операция?


Это не совсем операция, делают прокол и по иголке подают цемент


----------



## 15мари (28 Фев 2012)

Получается мне уже показана эта процедура. Скажите, а в случае перелома, могут руки, ноги отказать?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (28 Фев 2012)

15мари написал(а):


> Получается мне уже показана эта процедура.Скажите, а в случае перелома,могут руки.ноги отказать?


Руки нет, за них отвечает шея, а ноги да, если при переломе возникнет сдавление спинного мозга.


----------



## 15мари (28 Фев 2012)

Вы меня напугали очень. Спасибо. А осложнения в ходе этой процедуры есть? У меня вроде в передней части она, ближе делать прокол? И мне уже надо бежать к врачу и делать? Или ждать 2 мрт, динамики?

Это простая процедура? Или надо искать теперь специалиста высокопрофессионального?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (28 Фев 2012)

15мари написал(а):


> Вы меня напугали очень. Спасибо. А осложнения в ходе этой процедуры есть? У меня вроде в передней части она, ближе делать прокол? И мне уже надо бежать к врачу и делать? Или ждать 2 мрт, динамики?


Я вас не хотел пугать, я просто старался дать вам полную информацию о вашей проблеме. Ждать, или не ждать решаете вы, за вас этого не сделает никто. Врач не принемает решение ЗА больного, он лишь дает полную информацию по проблеме и путях её решения, а выбор ВСЕГДА за больным...


15мари написал(а):


> Это простая процедура? Или надо искать теперь специалиста высокопрофессионального?


Это не простая процедура и естественно сделать её способен врач проходивший специализированную подготовку.


----------



## 15мари (28 Фев 2012)

Извините, что отвлекаю вас. Еще раз уточню, можно?! Перелом можно получить при дтп, например? Или даже выполняя простые упражнения, при прыжке через ручеек?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (28 Фев 2012)

15мари написал(а):


> Извините, что отвлекаю вас. Еще раз уточню, можно?! Перелом можно получить при дтп, например? Или даже выполняя простые упражнения, при прыжке через ручеек?


При прыжке вряд ли. При катании на коньках, или лыжах, после падения вероятность получения проблемы высокая.


----------



## 15мари (28 Фев 2012)

Вы не знаете в г.Санкт-Петербурге есть врачи? Посмотрела в интернете и с ужасом поняла, что ничего нет. Похоже, только Москва.

Спасибо вам за консультацию. Здоровья вам.


----------



## 15мари (28 Фев 2012)

Уже попрощалась с вами и опять вопрос. От гемангиомы может неметь нога? Или это от протрузий?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (28 Фев 2012)

15мари написал(а):


> Уже попрощалась с вами и опять вопрос. От гемангиомы может неметь нога? Или это от протрузий?


От гемангиомы не может.


----------



## Simos (28 Фев 2012)

Гемангиома есть, но Вам можно пока не спешить, нужна динамика развития процесса, как Вам говорили врачи, через 3-6 мес контрольная МРТ, если размеры образования прежние, ждем, если размеры увеличились, готовимся на вертебропластику. Кстати в Питере в ВМА на кафедре травматологии отделение вертебрологии проводят такие операции


----------



## 15мари (28 Фев 2012)

Здравствуйте. Как ВМА расшифровать?


----------



## 15мари (28 Фев 2012)

Т.е надо делать контроль через 6 месяцев всегда? Вообще это операция относится к сложным и опасным?


----------



## Simos (28 Фев 2012)

Военно- медицинская академия
1 год -1 раз в 6 мес, затем, если боли беспокоить не будут и гемангиома не прогрессирует, можно реже


----------



## 15мари (28 Фев 2012)

Мне не понятно наверно будет от чего болит. У меня же еще грудной остеохондроз и протрузии. ВМА посмотрела, их там много: Им.Кирова, Кузнецова. Пожалуйста, скажите точнее.


----------



## Simos (28 Фев 2012)

ВМедА им.Кирова ул.Лебедева кафедра травматологии и ортопедии


----------



## 15мари (28 Фев 2012)

Эта вертебропластика сложная и опасная операция?


----------



## Simos (28 Фев 2012)

Операция относится к категории малоинвазивных хирургических вмешательств


----------



## 15мари (28 Фев 2012)

Сколько нужно провести времени в больнице после этой операции? Ходить и сидеть можно после нее? И в дальнейшем как жить потом с этим цементом?


----------



## 15мари (2 Мар 2012)

Скажите пожалуйста, если гемангиома будет не агрессивна в моем случае, можно планировать беременность? Или навсегда теперь об этом забыть из-за гемангиомы?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (2 Мар 2012)

15мари написал(а):


> Скажите пожалуйста.если гемангиома будет не агресивна в моем случае,можно планировать беременность?Или навсегда теперь об этом забыть из-за гемангиомы?


 
конечно можно беременеть, гемангиома не имеет отношения к родам и беременности.


----------



## 15мари (2 Мар 2012)

А в беременность она может активизироваться? И мне не придется делать вертебропластику в этот период?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (3 Мар 2012)

Никакого отношения к беременности гемангиома не имеет.


----------



## abelar (3 Мар 2012)

Рожайте спокойно! С гемангиомой потом разберетесь. Когда ребенок вырастет....
К тому времени, внуки пойдут... не до гемангиомы будет!



Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> никакого отношения к беременности гменгиома не имеет


Полностью согласен!


----------

